

Anyone under 20? - gianluka

Just wondering if there were few young hackers here.
======
hworth
Eighteen right now and on the cusp of turning nineteen. Currently trying to
build a website start-up with Ruby on Rails

~~~
gianluka
contact me at gianluca [@] Fabrica.io - I've got some interesting things to
tell.

